# Convertidor boost



## omar_said (Oct 23, 2009)

hola que tal
soy estudiante de preparatoria y necesito elevar el voltaje de mi bateria es para un robot sumo que pidieron como proyecto, mi bateria es de 12v 8A el sumo tiene dos motores que a 12v usan 500mA y pueden trabajar con 24v con 1A  1.5A cada uno. Vi un circuito en internet que eleva de 12v a 24v http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm ya lo arme pero no me suministra suficiente corriente para los motores y quisiera saber si modificando los valores me puede dar a la salida 24v 4A. como ven es un circuito convertidor boost usa conmutacion y en la escuela todavia no me enseñan nada de fuentes conmutadas y busque los calculos de este circuito pero no les entiendo son algo avanzados para mi asi que si me podrian ayudar con los calculos de los valores o  ayudarme a calcularlos paso a paso se los agradeceria mucho
O algun otro circuito que me eleve el voltaje al doble y la corriente a la mitad 
grax


----------



## iker (Nov 3, 2010)

hola espero y todavia te sirva la poca informacion que te voy a proporcionar, yo lo que hice para elevar el voltaje fue con una fuente boost de modo continuo ya uq eellas son mas estables con respecto a la resistencia de carga (motor), primero tienes que armar un pwm y este lo mandas a un totem pole y este lo mandas a un igbt o mosfet (este tienes que ver su pdf ya que dependen con las especificaciones de corriente y voltaje), y luego le pones una red snubber y ya armas tu boost que es una bobina , la bobina la puedes armar con los núcleos que tienen las fuentes de computadora, el nucleo mas grande te sirve. los calculos 
Cálculos para el diseño de los convertidores

Se propusieron los siguientes valores para el diseño del convertidor tomando en cuenta los requerimientos para el funcionamiento delos motores.


K^'=0.8
Frecuencia de operación de los transistores
f=20 KHz
Resistencia de carga en la etapa final de los convertidores
R"o"= Ω
Corriente de salida para la etapa final de los convertidores
I"o"= A
Voltaje de entrada de los convertidores
V"CD"=24 v
Voltaje de salida de los convertidores
V"O"=120 v

Primero se calculará el tiempo de encendido de los convertidores con la ecuación 
T"ON"=(K^' T(V"O" -V"CD" ))/V"O" 
Sustituyendo los valores obtendremos el tiempo de encendido para el transistor del primer convertidor
T"ON1"=(0.8(50 μs)(120 v-24 v))/(120 v)
T"ON1"=20 μs
Ahora podemos obtener el valor para los inductores de los convertidores con la siguiente ecuación
L=(R"O" T"ON" K^' V"CD2" )/2V"O2" 
Una vez que hemos calculado el valor de L2 podemos calcular XL2 de la ecuación
X"L"=2πf"L" 
Una vez que conocemos los valores de los inductores podemos calcular los demás parámetros que se necesitan para el diseño de los convertidores
Corriente Ip 
I"p"=(V"CD" T"ON" )/L
Corriente IT 
I"T"=(T"ON" I"p" )/2T
Corriente ID 
I"D"=(K^' T-T"ON" )I"p" /2T

Corriente IL 
I"L"=I"T"+I"D" 
Primer convertidor
I"L1"=I"T1"+I"D1" 
I"L1"=2.07 A+2.07 A
I"L1"=4.14 A
Cálculo de los capacitores para los convertidores
C=(I"O" T"ON" )/∆vf
Primer convertidor
C"1"=(I"D1" T"ON1" )/∆vf
C"1"=((2.07 A)(20 μs))/((100 mv)(20 KHz))
C"1"=20.72 nF
Red Snubber
Cálculo del capacitor
C"S"=(I"T" t"f" )/V"CD" 
Primer convertidor
C"S1"=(I"T1" t"f" )/V"CD" 
C"S1"=((2.07 A)(36 ns))/(24 v)
C"S1"=9.315 nF
Cálculo de la resistencia
R"S"=1/3fC"S" 
Primer convertidor
R"S1"=1/3fC"S1" 
R"S1"=1/(3(20 KHz)(9.315 nF))
R"S1"=1.79 KΩ
Segundo convertidor
R"S2"=1/3fC"S2" 
R"S2"=1/(3(20 KHz)(3.375 nF))
R"S2"=4.94 KΩ
Cálculo de potencia en RS 
P"RS"=1/2 C"S" V"CD2" f
Primer convertidor
P"RS1"=1/2 C"S1" V"CD2" f
Cálculo del número de vueltas para los inductores
El número de vueltas esta dado por la ecuación
n=100√(L/A"L" )
Donde:
 L es el valor del inductor en µH
AL es un valor proporcionado por el fabricante en µH/100 vueltas
Para el diseño de los convertidores se utilizaron núcleos toroidales T-225-26 de la empresa Amidon, que tienen una AL = 950 µH/100 vueltas.
Primer convertidor
n"1"=100√(46.32/950)
n"1"=22 vueltas
Segundo convertidor
n"2"=100√(184.32/950)
n"1"=44 vueltas

espero y te sirvan


----------



## MiremireMcFly (May 28, 2012)

iker dijo:


> hola espero y todavia te sirva la poca informacion que te voy a proporcionar, yo lo que hice para elevar el voltaje fue con una fuente boost de modo continuo ya uq eellas son mas estables con respecto a la resistencia de carga (motor), primero tienes que armar un pwm y este lo mandas a un totem pole y este lo mandas a un igbt o mosfet (este tienes que ver su pdf ya que dependen con las especificaciones de corriente y voltaje), y luego le pones una red snubber y ya armas tu boost que es una bobina , la bobina la puedes armar con los núcleos que tienen las fuentes de computadora, el nucleo mas grande te sirve. los calculos



Hola, disculpa en donde colocas la red snubber?


----------



## iker (Jun 24, 2012)

MiremireMcFly dijo:


> Hola, disculpa en donde colocas la red snubber?



hola recuerdo que la red snubber la coloque en el igbt


----------



## opli (Jul 3, 2012)

Buenas Ese circuito por su sencillez y el tipo de regulación no te va entregar la potencia que necesitas. Te recomiendo un circuito que utilice un CI PWM dedicado para este tipo de convertidor (the boost stpu-up converter)
 Te dejo unos enlaces espero que no me lo borren: Revisa la topología. 
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/SMPSRM-D.PDF

 Revisa el circuito. 
http://www.soloelectronica.net/dcdc_12v_a_18v.htm

Saludos


----------

